# my collection...pic heavy...



## MACgirl (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey guys heres my collection hope u guys like it, thanks! sorry for the big pics!!!

d/c'd or LE eyeshadows (got the idea from Risa)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





perm eyeshadows





blushes





Lipsticks





lipglass (pinks, reds...)





Lipglass 2 (nudes, yellows, green..)





Lipglass 3 (orange, copper, browns...)





shimmersoufle,glitter, and pigments





minerlize skinfinishes





face stuff





Mic. stuff





SE brushes





Full size brushes (face, right before i was gonig to wash them)





Full size brushes (eyes, same as above so excuse the makeup on em!!)





I havent depotted my stars n rockets becuase i have no magnets but here it is...(fav eyeshadow for now btw)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## Caderas (Oct 28, 2005)

very good, i like all your eyeshadows...so pretty.


----------



## user3 (Oct 28, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## breathless (Oct 29, 2005)

great! i love that shadow!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice collection, especially the brushes.


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

im jealous!!!


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 3, 2005)

Pretty collection! I was wundering what name was the shadow on the far right on the limted edition shadows, what the names of the first two l/g's were in the pinks & reds pic, & the name of the l/g of the first one in the orange, coppers, browns pic was. Sorry, I just realy lyk a lot of the colors in your collection.


----------



## MACgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

The shadow on the far right (the one that hasnt been depotted right?) is blue absinthe.

the two lipglasses i nthe reds and pinks are underage and moonstone.

and the one in the coppers, browns one is flash of flesh.

feel free to ask anything you guys want! and thank you guys!


----------



## BabyFu18 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice collection, I'm jealous of all the brushes you have.


----------



## tnn (Nov 3, 2005)

cool collection


----------



## peike (Jan 10, 2006)

nice one


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 11, 2006)

This Is Great!


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice selection of colors!


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 18, 2006)

Dude - do you own the 174? Is that what the giant face brush is that I see?


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice! Can I ask what are the names of the first 3 lipsticks from the left?


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## LoisLane22 (Apr 14, 2006)

I like! I like! What's the blush in the top right corner?


----------



## Joke (Apr 16, 2006)

Love it! What's that 3th l/s from the left? TIA


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------

